# Buzzing noise for 30 seconds on startup, any ideas?



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

I have a strange problem. Right when I start up my TT, it makes a fairly loud buzzing noise for about 30 seconds or so, then stops. It only happens the first time I start my car in the morning, and not every single time. I've laid on the floor near the engine when starting it up, and it sounds like its coming from the front area of the engine.

Any one have any ideas on what this could be? Fuel filter? Fuel pump? Secondary air pump? I can replace the fuel filter without much prompting, since its only about $20, but I'm less willing to buy the fuel pump or secondary air pump without a bit more evidence, since they're about $300 each.

If anyone thinks it would help, I can try to record the noise and post it.


----------



## Volc0mTT (Jan 4, 2008)

i think ur its ur Seccondary air injection pump.....


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

does it tend to happen more when cold out? 

I have the same issue.. butits more of a screeching sound, and its 100% one of the AC fans.. but once the engine warms up it has no issue, so i just turn the AC off until its warm. 

Also could be the SAI


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't noticed it happening more or less depending on outside temperature, just right when I turn the car on. Next time I start the car I'll make sure the AC is off and see if the noise still happens.


----------



## Senater_Cache (Dec 28, 2007)

Could be the infamous starter grind.
re-lubricate the starter motor while disassembling it for some inspection...
should go away after.

I must say however that 30 secs is a bit long. the starter grind is more like 1-2 secs.
SAI (secondary Air) is more of a whine really.


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

A lot longer than 2 seconds, more like 30 seconds to a minute. And more line a whine or a buzz than a grind. I don't think its the starter, I've had starters go before and it usually sounds a lot harsher than this.


----------



## cdougyfresh (Sep 16, 2004)

jdoublehcubed said:


> A lot longer than 2 seconds, more like 30 seconds to a minute. And more line a whine or a buzz than a grind. I don't think its the starter, I've had starters go before and it usually sounds a lot harsher than this.


That def sounds like the SAI... have you had this noise since you got the car? I wouldn't worry about it if so, its just part of the TTness.. it sounds like an airplane warming up when you first start it


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

No, it just started about two weeks ago. Is that bad, or can I just ignore it for now?


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

jdoublehcubed said:


> No, it just started about two weeks ago. Is that bad, or can I just ignore it for now?


If SAI pump, it's annoying and you can ignore it for now. But, if it is the SAI pump, and your discription sounds like it is, you will shortly see you check engine light (CEL) on and it will throw the 16795/P0411 CEL code.

cheers


----------



## jdoublehcubed (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have an intermittent P0340/P0136 anyway from a very slight boost leak, so I check and reset the light once every other week or so.


----------

